# Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Low-Profile Reel and Bait Cast Combo Reel



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning,
I am looking for a bait casting combo for some inshore fishing. I mainly target red fish, trout, and flounder. I came across this combo at BassPro and wanted to get your opinions on it.

Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Low-Profile Reel and Bait Cast Combo Reel:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10204463_151003001_151000000_151003000_151-3-1

Thanks


----------



## punkbob (Dec 30, 2009)

The Inshore Extreme rods are pretty decent, but I don’t like the Inshore Extreme reels. For almost the same price, I think that the Diawa Coastal is a much nicer reel.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_71937_151001001_151000000_151001000_151-1-1

The coastal has better quality components and is very rugged. I have an Offshore Angler Inshore Elite Baitcasting rod and Diawa Coastal reel combo that I use for puppy drum, flounder, and trout and I have been very happy with it. Just my opinion.

-Dan


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have had 4 of the reels and none of them lasted over 1 day.they all had an issue one way or another, but the biggest was that the worm gear e clip would pop off and the the worm gear would come out of the gear side of the reel. They are awesome casters and easy to control, put a POS. I would steer clear of them. for the money the rods are very nice though


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> I have had 4 of the reels and none of them lasted over 1 day.they all had an issue one way or another, but the biggest was that the worm gear e clip would pop off and the the worm gear would come out of the gear side of the reel. They are awesome casters and easy to control, put a POS. I would steer clear of them. for the money the rods are very nice though


The reviews on the BPS site on both the rod and reel individually were really good. I am glad I asked. Thanks for responding. I will keep looking.


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

The rods are great. I have two of them in 7'6". Four years and still no problems. Couldnt tell you about the reels. I have ABU's on those rods.


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

FCPRO said:


> The rods are great. I have two of them in 7'6". Four years and still no problems. Couldnt tell you about the reels. I have ABU's on those rods.


If you don't mind me asking which ABU's do you have on them? I have 5 I use for fresh water and love all of them.


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

5600 c3 and 5600 WS. Great combos for Reds and I caught alot of schoolie Rockfish on them this fall. I have the reels spooled with 12lb mono.


----------



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

I am curious as to way the two posters reviews are different than those posted on the BPS site. It seems like a decent price for a combo.

The rods are great. I own two. One has an ABU 5500C3 and it has not given me any trouble after catching numerous red, specks, and flounder. I even caught a couple of nice size blues from my yak.


----------



## Stickbom! (Aug 4, 2009)

The Revo SX, STX reels are pretty decent too. I've fished my friend's STX a couple of years back and just ordered the latest version of the STX from Cabelas. ABU is offering a free pair of Wiley X P-17 sunglasses for every ABU reel over $160 purchased (mail in rebate). Also, Cabelas is offering a $20 discount for every $100 spent so that makes an even better deal!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Not sure about the rod but the Daiwa Costal is a great reel for saltwater, That reel is designed for saltwater and you should not have anyproblems with it in saltwater. It would also make a good fresh water reel also.


----------

